# Causeway Bait



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Open now!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Is the ramp open on the north side? How about the lake on the north end? Is it wide open?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Just called as of yesterday ice at the ramp north side, and launch southside I was told through bait shop!


----------



## Fishfun (May 20, 2020)

What live bait do they have in stock now?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

They said minnows is all I asked!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Guess the state isn’t going to repave that ramp this spring. It really needs to do something with it and those terrible docks. Even the parking lot could use a makeover. Heard on the news this morning that they are thinking about renaming the lake.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope they don't re-name it what is being reported


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

The Ukranian said:


> I hope they don't re-name it what is being reported


I thought the same at first. But could that name change reduce the crowds ??? Just a thought. 

Kip


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> Is the ramp open on the north side? How about the lake on the north end? Is it wide open?





chaunc said:


> Guess the state isn’t going to repave that ramp this spring. It really needs to do something with it and those terrible docks. Even the parking lot could use a makeover. Heard on the news this morning that they are thinking about renaming the lake.


I remember all the fishing stories my grandfather told me about Mosquito Creek and Mosquito Lake, I hope they keep the name. I put in at the State Park on Friday and all was good and the lake looked great.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Rename REALLY what is the name insulting the insect?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> Rename REALLY what is insulting the insect?


Oh No! don't tell me someone got offended.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Trump 2024


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Why would the state waste the money to rename the lake 🙄


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It won’t be renamed, it’s just a new politician trying to make a name for himself and it’s a STUPID idea..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This isn’t the first time they wanted to rename the lake. There’s really no need for it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well SMITH,S POND SOUND GOOD.,


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol miller lake or yoder lake would be more appropriate


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I heard some years ago, about how the Mosquito name, isn't appealing, and may actually deter people from visiting the area.
You wouldn't think that, after last year, I don't think I have ever seen more people on that lake.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> Why would the state waste the money to rename the lake 🙄





cueman said:


> I heard some years ago, about how the Mosquito name, isn't appealing, and may actually deter people from visiting the area.
> You wouldn't think that, after last year, I don't think I have ever seen more people on that lake.


During the week its all mine!!!! Pull in get ready launch, dock it get truck pull out!!!


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

The lake itself is owned by the US Army Corp Of Engineers. It would need to be changed by an act of congress. Don't see that happening with a Democratic controlled congress. The state park on the other hand could be changed by the state. Hope they keep it. The way everybody is offended by everything nowadays we would be changing names every week


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

wetlander said:


> The lake itself is owned by the US Army Corp Of Engineers. It would need to be changed by an act of congress. Don't see that happening with a Democratic controlled congress. The state park on the other hand could be changed by the state. Hope they keep it. The way everybody is offended by everything nowadays we would be changing names every week


I believe it was the state park and not the lake itself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> well SMITH,S POND SOUND GOOD.,


Haha.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Any chance the re name the lake after Jim Trafficant, Ohio's greatest politician?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> Any chance the re name the lake after Jim Trafficant, Ohio's greatest politician?


I was going to mention Jim. Maybe just name the causeway, not the lake.


----------

